# Adding insult to injury. . .



## ninefirefly (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got my bill for my emergency room visit. How is it possible to charge $3000 for an ultrasound, bloodtyping and taking my temperature then saying "You are having a miscarraige, go home and wait."? How is that even legal? When I got my D&C it was $400 at a Women's Healthcare clinic and they did an ultrasound and typed my blood there as well as the procedure and go home meds. I just don't understand. I work with animals and we use pretty much the same equipment and we would never charge people that much. It's disgraceful and they should be ashamed of themselves. Seriously. My insurance kicks in in two days and I wish I had never gone to the emergency room at all since they didn't do anything except apparently rob me of $3000. And provided the most insensitive staff in the history of medicine. I'm at such a loss right now I don't know what to do. When I opened the bill I just started bawling.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow. I am so sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

That just stinks. Can you call and negotiate down? To lose your little one and be sent a gigantic bill, what a crappy thing.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

choke, I would apply for assistance or argue (which I do really well) with billing

:bighug


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you!







:


----------



## milkmommie (Apr 19, 2005)

When I had my first mc I recieved a bill from the hospital for our rather large ER copay. I called billing to see if I could get it reduced. When I mentioned to the woman that I had had a mc, she forgave the entire copay for me.
There are nice people out there, you might try calling billing and telling them your situation.
I'm so sorry for your loss.







Wishing you peace, love, light, and healing.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I still never got my $400 back that my insurance mistakenly failed to pay, when I had my m/c. I just couldn't stand to get on the phone for hours on hold and explaining to five people over and over again the whole story, reliving it. I am SO sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

That's awful. I'd fight it!


----------



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

im sorry mama. I know the feeling, sort of. I had a still born in march. 2 months later I got the hospital bill for a baby that I couldnt even bring home. it just added to my misery.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I hope you can get this bill straightened out- you may qualify for Medicaid since you were pg and uninsured at the time of the visit.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i'm waiting for the same thing, but i do have insurance. I hope you get it reduced or can do smaller payments, that's horrible. definitely throws salt in the wound







hugs to you.


----------

